# Bumperboy bumpers



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone can help out - I have noticed that the metal inserts of my Bumperboy bumpers have started to come loose. Has this happened to anyone else and how were the bumpers repaired? I would think that some sort of adhesive would work best but I'm not sure which one would do the job.
Thanks,
GB


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

2 comments here as I have 2 BB 4-shooters.

If you have the BB bumpers with the plastic ring keepers on the bottom see if they are still in place. If they are you can all Aaron with BB and he can recommend a marine glue by 3M products to use!

If the plastic ring is gone you have a bigger problem which will inevitably cause you to have to have the bumpers replaced as the inserts will be forced into the bumper itself (can't get them out). I have experienced both problems with older (+1.5 years old) bumpers.

good luck,

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Cougardell,

Steve is correct........ you have the older bumpers from about 1.5 years ago. You might be able to sweet talk Aaron into sending you the new Smartbumpers, with the weights.
This is a known problem of coming apart. Eventually it will come apart over water and the launch tube will be lost. No need to ask how I know that!  

Use 3m 5100 or 5150 waterproof glue to glue the bumpers back together. Make sure you clean out the bumper good, and clean the launching rod.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had a similiar problem since my bumpers were new they metal tubes are about a half inch out after lauching them. I just pushthem back in. Never have had any type of plastic ring. It's just something I thought I had to live with. 

Should I see about having them replaced?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

I think I must have the newer smart bumpers as the ring at the bottom is metal, not plastic.
Would 3M marine glue still be the most appropriate adhesive to use?
GB


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The 3M 5200 adhesive is great stuff and will stick to anything. I've used it on boats, waders, plumbing, you name it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The 3M glue is what you want to use. I'm not sure of the number, 5xxx or something, but Aaron has told me it will hold anything. Don't expect to get it apart!

I would also advise Aaron that you have the newer Smartbumbers and what the problem is. I have not had any trouble with mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions - I will give the 3M glue a try.

GB


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I have used a product called Gorilla Glue. I have glued the top of Bumper Boy bumpers that have blown clear off and they hold.




Sean


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Gorilla Glue is good stuff! I've never used it on my BB's, but I'm sure it would work equally as well.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Sean,
DID you say the top of the BB bumper blew off :shock: 

I am a rep for Arkansas and I shoot close to 3/4- full box of loads a day and never have seen that (of course I shoot ony greens since it resembles a "winger" mark best of all, I've never fired red through them


LL have you ever fired a brown load through your equipment?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Big dog,

I tried the brown loads, and was not happy.  Way to short a throw.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Big Dog,

I need to clarify. The bumper rope and flag have gotten tangled up in the body of my 12 shooters and I have shot them off and it rips the top clear off of the bumper. I am a slow learner. It happened to 4 bumpers until I realized the problem. I glued the tops back on with Gorilla Glue and they are as good as new. They even flex at the glue joint. 

Hope this makes sense,
Sean


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

basically a operater error  

j/k


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I've had to glue the tops back on to all four of my bb bumpers. I've never gotten them hung up. I always use the yellow loads like what was sent from the factory. I used about a tube of Shoe Goo and they seem to holding up. Looks bad but oh well. I imagine I will need new bumpers next year or so.


----------

